# A few new (random) pics of the crew



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Been awhile since I posted any pics of the kiddos, so figured I'd post a few new (very random) ones I've snapped lately of everybody

Everybody waiting patiently to come inside after I got home the other day










Well OK maybe after a quick ear cleaning (Piper is always licking Piggys ears, face, eyes, etc, lol). Piggy has the "oh dear god... again?? Really??", look on her face, LOL










Time to go out.... slobber all over the screen










Piggy actually doing a serious pose... how often does THAT happen?










Piper looking short cuz I really needed to cut my grass, lol










They're scared to death of loud thunderstorms, as you can see










Riley fell asleep on his chew toy










Massive tongue.... don't know where he hides that thing when not in use










What happens when I sleep past my 'allowed' time, lol


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Mama Piggy relaxing.... she hurt her back a couple weeks ago so she has to take it easy for a bit










And her usual.... passed out hanging half way off the bed



















Piggy caught a turtle in the back yard a couple weeks ago.... she was proud










Little guy was still alive too










Piper got bit by something a few weeks ago in her back leg, it got infected and all swollen up.... at the vets



















Goofy Pig


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Riley hacking my interwebz










He's a daddys boy alright though










He sleeps right up against me pretty much every night... usually I get the other end though










Bunch of bed hogs though.... sometimes I've gotta work to find a spot, lol










Everybody all passed out










Oh and Riley & Piggy in their usual nightly scheduled wrestle time.... lol







That's all I got for now.... everybody is happy and doing good though. Riley is gonna be going in to get his CGC here soon!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a sweet pack! They look so happy... 

I really like the screen photo; it looks like a painting done on a linen canvas...


----------

